# Cubing cults/clubs/groups/gangs/associations



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

If you want to be an official group authorized by the CU (Cuberpean Union) then you must post the name of your group here, get at least 2 other followers (besides yourself) and petition for the CU to accept you as an official club. Once you are accepted, the club leader will receive an invitation to the CU discord where you and your club can take part in cubing cult comps and other events, such as discord chats with other clubs and general zany behavior.

If you are *NOT* a part of the CU you can
1. Host internal competitions with your own followers, you may not attend official cult comps.
2. Apply to become official! In this thread post your cult name, number of followers, and who the leader of your cult is. Then PM myself, or any other member of the CU (if they don't get back to you soon ask another member), and we will vote on your acceptance into the CU.

If you *ARE *a CU member you can
1. Take part in official Cult Comps.
2. Talk with other CU members in voice chat or text chat in the CU discord.
3. Take part in voting on the acceptance of other cubing clubs.
4. Vote on rules that you submit or others submit for the CU

Official Clubs:
THE MGC
Moyu notacult
QiYI club



Template for acceptance:
Name of cult

Cult leader/co-leaders name(s)

Existing members



@Cubingcubecuber is officially part of any club he wants (only him tho, if you ask to be a free spirit like him I'll ban your kneecaps)


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

Yuxin club/cult
Leader: @I'm A Cuber
Members:@brododragon
@Cubingcubecuber


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

@brododragon Have you left the MGC?
@Cubingcubecuber I'm sorry but you only have cubing cube and cuber to give out, so choose wisely.



I'm A Cuber said:


> Yuxin club/cult
> @I'm A Cuber
> @brododragon
> @Cubingcubecuber


Also, who is the leader of this club? Is it @I'm A Cuber ?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 27, 2020)

Yes
Are you anti-yuxin?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

I am the leader of the Qiyi Club, we have 11 members.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am the leader of the Qiyi Club, we have 11 members.


Can you put the name of the club followed by the leader/co-leaders, and then all your members?



I'm A Cuber said:


> Yes
> Are you anti-yuxin?


No, I'm just asking
Can you edit your post to follow the the above template?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 27, 2020)

*The Qiyi Club*
Leader: @Owen Morrison
Co-Leaders: @Micah Morrison
Qiyi Fanboy: @BenChristman1 @xyzzy @BradyCubes08 @cuber314159
Experienced Members: @Cubingcubecuber @fun at the joy
Members: @ProStar @I'm A Cuber

whoops we actually only have 10, miscounted.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Updated ruled for acceptance


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> *The Qiyi Club*
> Leader: @Owen Morrison
> Co-Leaders: @Micah Morrison
> Qiyi Fanboy: @BenChristman1 @xyzzy @BradyCubes08 @cuber314159
> ...


If you get new members, edit this post and add them please!


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 27, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> @brododragon Have you left the MGC?
> @Cubingcubecuber I'm sorry but you only have cubing cube and cuber to give out, so choose wisely.
> 
> Also, who is the leader of this club? Is it @I'm A Cuber ?


Not necessarily 
The first C goes to the MGC
The first U goes to the Qiyi club
The first B goes to the MoYu club
The I goes to the Yuxin club
The N goes to the Dayan club
The rest of the letters are reserved for future clubs


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 27, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Not necessarily
> The first C goes to the MGC
> The first U goes to the Qiyi club
> The first B goes to the MoYu club
> ...


Ok fine just this twice


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Who put you in charge of the CU? You aren't a neutral party, so you can't be the chairman. The chairman should be a neutral party, with the rest of the board made up of the leaders of the groups


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Who put you in charge of the CU? You aren't a neutral party, so you can't be the chairman. The chairman should be a neutral party, with the rest of the board made up of the leaders of the groups


He is not, he is a member of the CU Council

The council is made out of the leaders of the groups

The Current CU council looks like this

Me - MGC
@NevEr_QeyX - MGC
@Owen Morrison - Qiyi 
@Micah Morrison - Qiyi
@Timoth3 - Moyu

There is no chairman and as of right now there aren't any plans to have one. All control is shared equally among leaders of the groups and decisions are made by the CU council through a democratic vote.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> He is not, he is a member of the CU Council
> 
> The council is made out of the leaders of the groups
> 
> ...



Then why is he running the thread? Sounds pretty biased to me


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Then why is he running the thread? Sounds pretty biased to me


Because I don't trust anyone else to keep up to date on the different clubs and things.

THE MGC also formed the CU so we have dibs on the thread


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Then why is he running the thread? Sounds pretty biased to me


How so? It's not like he is a dictator over the rest of the CU. Also, he is running the thread but *not* making the final decision, that will be made by the council and will require a 2/3 acceptance from the rest of the clubs that are represented by their leaders.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Not necessarily
> The first C goes to the MGC
> The first U goes to the Qiyi club
> The first B goes to the MoYu club
> ...


C
U
B
I
N
We need a G!!
oh gosh, it's like the CU wants a GAN cult...


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> C
> U
> B
> I
> ...


How dare you suggest such blasphemy!


----------



## Spacey10 (May 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> How dare you suggest such blasphemy!


Now he is talking like he is British

the evidence is clear, judge


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Now he is talking like he is British
> 
> the evidence is clear, judge


Now don't get your knickers in a twist m8


----------



## Spacey10 (May 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Now don't get your knickers in a twist m8


Now he is Australian, for he is trying to hide his identity, judge, arrest him for suggesting GAN cubes


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Now he is Australian, for he is trying to hide his identity, judge, arrest him for suggesting GAN cubes



Ah yes, he's been playing us all along. He wants MGC to take over as dictator, not to live in democracy until this matter can be formally settled. @Owen Morrison @Timoth3 will you allow this mortal to take over the CU? Will you stand for this blasphemy, this treason? We must stop him before he takes over the world!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Now he is Australian, for he is trying to hide his identity, judge, arrest him for suggesting GAN cubes


Huh? Have you ever heard an Aussie or Brit speak?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> this mortal


Doesn't that help my case?

Just make a Guanlong club for G
the only members would be Luke Griesser and Luke Garret


----------



## brododragon (May 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> @brododragon Have you left the MGC?
> @Cubingcubecuber I'm sorry but you only have cubing cube and cuber to give out, so choose wisely.
> 
> 
> Also, who is the leader of this club? Is it @I'm A Cuber ?


I can duel cult and you can't stop me. Actually, it's just more of an alliance with Yuxin, so we count as one body in comps (if @I'm A Cuber excepts, of course).


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I can duel cult and you can't stop me. Actually, it's just more of an alliance with Yuxin, so we count as one body in comps (if @I'm A Cuber *Accepts*, of course).


Actually we can ban you from official clubs (ones that compete in the Cult Comps)


----------



## brododragon (May 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Actually we can ban you from official clubs (ones that compete in the Cult Comps)


No merging?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 28, 2020)

I'm gonna put this here because nobody checks off-topic and I need one more member


Cubingcubecuber said:


> This is exactly what it sounds like
> 
> If you have a Dayan cube you can join, just send me a picture of all of your Dayan cubes
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayce (May 28, 2020)

@NevEr_QeyX I can set up a cubing clan discord


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

Ayce said:


> @NevEr_QeyX I can set up a cubing clan discord


That would be so awesome.


----------



## Ayce (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> That would be so awesome.


Give me a day and I'll DM you the server link


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

Ayce said:


> Give me a day and I'll DM you the server link


Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 28, 2020)

What even is this thread lmfao


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> What even is this thread lmfao


yes


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> What even is this thread lmfao


Honestly though... A rubik's cube forum gone wrong.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

@WoowyBaby if you want to see more of a nightmare look at my cult completion thread


----------



## Ayce (May 28, 2020)

I’m designing a discord server right now!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

Ayce said:


> @NevEr_QeyX I can set up a cubing clan discord


The reason I was holding off from doing this (I was going to but I decided not to) is because I don't imagine there being anything on discord that we can't do here


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> The reason I was holding off from doing this (I was going to but I decided not to) is because I don't imagine there being anything on discord that we can't do here


well, I think it would be better to get in touch with people from every club because only 6 or so people can be in a conversation on speedsolving


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 28, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> well, I think it would be better to get in touch with people from every club because only 6 or so people can be in a conversation on speedsolving


I mean just a thread on here


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I mean just a thread on here


I think discord would be a better idea because then you can video chat, and it wouldn't clog up the threads on here


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> I think discord would be a better idea because then you can video chat, and it wouldn't clog up the threads on here



Why would we need that for a stupid competition that no one even cares about? Tbh Qiyi isn't my favorite brand, but it's the company I have the most puzzles from. Imo you're taking it way to seriously


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why would we need that for a stupid competition that no one even cares about? Tbh Qiyi isn't my favorite brand, but it's the company I have the most puzzles from. Imo you're taking it way to seriously


because it could be for cult interactions in general


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 28, 2020)

The fact that people have nothing to do on the forums besides create cults is kinda sad.


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> The fact that people have nothing to do on this forums besides create cults is kinda sad.



The fact that people have nothing to do but this forum is kinda sad


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 28, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> The fact that people have nothing to do on this forums besides create cults is kinda sad.


what? There's all kinds of things besides cults here.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 28, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> what? There's all kinds of things besides cults here.


are ya suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure?


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 28, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> what? There's all kinds of things besides cults here.


Yeah there are reactolutions too.

Also I got through 228 pages of Lightakes posts and liked every single on of them


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 28, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> what? There's all kinds of things besides cults here.


Sorry I worded that weird. What I meant was that's all people seem to want to do anymore.


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 28, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah there are reactolutions too.
> 
> Also I got through 228 pages of Lightakes posts and liked every single on of them


Try-hard...


----------



## brododragon (May 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> The reason I was holding off from doing this (I was going to but I decided not to) is because I don't imagine there being anything on discord that we can't do here


SPPPPPAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM

thank for attending my talk of Ted


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 29, 2020)

hello


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> hello


Yes or no


----------



## Ayce (May 29, 2020)

I am almost done so if you aren't going to want the server, please tell me now.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 29, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I am almost done so if you aren't going to want the server, please tell me now.


I do, if they don't that's their problem


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yes or no


I agree


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> I agree


Eleventeen.


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 29, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Eleventeen.


eventually


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 29, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I am almost done so if you aren't going to want the server, please tell me now.


Can I have an invite to it?


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Can I have an invite to it?


may I please too?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why would we need that for a stupid competition that no one even cares about? Tbh Qiyi isn't my favorite brand, but it's the company I have the most puzzles from. Imo you're taking it way to seriously


You're banned from my Good Christian Minecraft Server. And wdym QiYi isn't your favorite brand? There's always other options if your interested...
I think that YOU take this too seriously, you're always throwin' out naughty language like it's a rap song and I'm kind of sick of it TBH
Just because YOU think something is stupid doesn't mean other people won't want to do it.



Ayce said:


> I am almost done so if you aren't going to want the server, please tell me now.


Just do it, the general consensus seems to be positive. You can give me the invite too


----------



## brododragon (May 29, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You're banned from my Good Christian Minecraft Server. And wdym QiYi isn't your favorite brand? There's always other options if your interested...
> I think that YOU take this too seriously, you're always throwin' out naughty language like it's a rap song and I'm kind of sick of it TBH
> 
> 
> Just do it, the general consensus seems to be positive. You can give me the invite too


You can count on NevEr_QeyX to make fun of ProStar's naughty language.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 29, 2020)

Does anyone else see the user MGCISBEST on the home page under new users? I was soo interested I clicked on their profile but it said it was unavailable, I feel personally attacked.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 29, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yeah there are reactolutions too.
> 
> Also I got through 228 pages of Lightakes posts and liked every single on of them


Well done, now do the entirity of 'non cubers say the darnedest things'


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 29, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I am almost done so if you aren't going to want the server, please tell me now.


Can I have the invite?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 29, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Can I have the invite?


Yeah, can you DM me the invite too?


----------



## Ayce (May 29, 2020)

It isn't completely ready yet, going to need some staff set up so if you want to help me then just tell me. I need rules and a short passage of what this is about.


----------



## Insert---Name (May 29, 2020)

Recursive username clan = Best clan


----------



## Username: Username: (May 29, 2020)

Insert---Name said:


> Recursive username clan = Best clan



Exactly!, we actually overshadow those brand skirmishes lol


----------



## Ayce (May 29, 2020)

Done! https://discord.gg/tnFXtYP


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You're banned from my Good Christian Minecraft Server. And wdym QiYi isn't your favorite brand? There's always other options if your interested...
> I think that YOU take this too seriously, you're always throwin' out naughty language like it's a rap song and I'm kind of sick of it TBH
> Just because YOU think something is stupid doesn't mean other people won't want to do it.



Please step outside into the real world for a few minutes then tell me I'm using bad language



NevEr_QeyX said:


> Does anyone else see the user MGCISBEST on the home page under new users? I was soo interested I clicked on their profile but it said it was unavailable, I feel personally attacked.



It was Finn's alt account.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Please step outside into the real world for a few minutes then tell me I'm using bad language


All I'm saying is that your use of language is not fitting with the demographic of this site. I (and I'm sure other people) would really appreciate it if you didn't resort to arguing like a 6 year old and instead used rational and polite words to describe any ideas you have. This isn't the first time you've been mean for no good reason except that you were angry. So yes you're using objectively 'bad' language.

Thank you that is all


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 30, 2020)

I am at odds here. I'm often the advocate for the vision of "let the forums be the forums. Let the people have their space. Let the community evolve into what the community wants." But lately the cult threads are a bit obnoxious and seem to be dominating the posted content on the site. I also understand that many of you seem to enjoy this so i cant say its WRONG in any way. However as a member of the site i do find these threads to be my least enjoyable content yet i've had to filter through alot of it the last few weeks. Just to stir the pot



NevEr_QeyX said:


> Actually we can ban you from official clubs (ones that compete in the Cult Comps)


ooooooooooo beware



Nmile7300 said:


> The fact that people have nothing to do on the forums besides create cults is kinda sad.


Kinda is, quality of forum content is less than intriguing lately. 



NevEr_QeyX said:


> you're always throwin' out naughty language like it's a rap song and I'm kind of sick of it TBH





ProStar said:


> Please step outside into the real world for a few minutes then tell me I'm using bad language


Hahaha 99.9% of everything including content by @ProStar on this site doesn't even push the envelope of a PG rating movie.


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Thank you that is all


For whatever reason that makes you literally invincible to any arguments.


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> All I'm saying is that your use of language is not fitting with the demographic of this site.



Assuming the majority of people on here are 10+, I'm good. I haven't done anything that would push me up to anything you wouldn't hear during a PG movie(analogy credit to EngineeringBrian, copyright 2020)



NevEr_QeyX said:


> I (and I'm sure other people) would really appreciate it if you didn't resort to arguing like a 6 year old and instead used rational and polite words to describe any ideas you have.



I'd imagine most people in the recent arguments haven't taken several debate classes as I have. Also, just because my speech isn't impeccably diplomatic doesn't mean I'm using bad language. Being blunt doesn't make me irrational, just a bad diplomat.



NevEr_QeyX said:


> This isn't the first time you've been mean for no good reason except that you were angry.



I haven't come close to angry at anything on this site other than perhaps the coronavirus discussions(I don't want to get into it right now though). Anything perceived as anger is either my bluntness showing or you misunderstanding. Also, please point out where I've been "mean"


Edit: I was browsing the forum rules(was wondering if someone else was breaking the rules), and in the profanity section it says there is a profanity sensor, so since I'm not partially censoring anything out and haven't triggered the sensor, I'm clearly not using inappropriate language


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Assuming the majority of people on here are 10+, I'm good. I haven't done anything that would push me up to anything you wouldn't hear during a PG movie(analogy credit to EngineeringBrian, copyright 2020)


You said the analogy wrong, and you can portray very terrible people with PG in mind. Not saying you are one, but that your argument is totally missing the point.


ProStar said:


> Edit: I was browsing the forum rules(was wondering if someone else was breaking the rules), and in the profanity section it says there is a profanity sensor, so since I'm not partially censoring anything out and haven't triggered the sensor, I'm clearly not using inappropriate language


There's a difference between "mean/toxic" and "inappropriate",


ProStar said:


> I haven't come close to angry at anything on this site other than perhaps the coronavirus discussions(I don't want to get into it right now though). Anything perceived as anger is either my bluntness showing or you misunderstanding. Also, please point out where I've been "mean"


Whenever someone's a little dumb, you call them stupid and various other cheap insults. You know you do it, don't ask for proof.


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You said the analogy wrong, and you can portray very terrible people with PG in mind. Not saying you are one, but that your argument is totally missing the point.



That's true



brododragon said:


> There's a difference between "mean/toxic" and "inappropriate",



There's a difference between blunt and mean/toxic



brododragon said:


> Whenever someone's a little dumb, you call them stupid and various other cheap insults. You know you do it, don't ask for proof.



I almost never directly call someone stupid(or something similar). I've done it with mukerflap, but that was for good reason. I think I may have done it with maticuber, and I admit that was probably uncalled for. But other than those examples, I typically give reasons/an argument, not just directly insulting someone


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I almost never directly call someone stupid(or something similar). I've done it with mukerflap, but that was for good reason. I think I may have done it with maticuber, and I admit that was probably uncalled for. But other than those examples, I typically give reasons/an argument, not just directly insulting someone


I'll give you that, you don't usually just directly insult someone, but an insult is an insult.


ProStar said:


> There's a difference between blunt and mean/toxic


Further proving my point. You've made the chain from inappropriate to what you're doing even longer.


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'll give you that, you don't usually just directly insult someone, but an insult is an insult.



I point out someone is wrong(with reasons why), although I agree it could probably be done in a less blunt way



brododragon said:


> Further proving my point. You've made the chain from inappropriate to what you're doing even longer.



What exactly is your point?


----------



## brododragon (May 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> What exactly is your point?


Just because something is deemed "bad" doesn't mean it's inappropriate.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 30, 2020)

Point is @ProStar don't be toxic and, no wait that's it.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 30, 2020)

Can we stop arguing about stuff and just do the competition please. If people want to be members of cube brand relates clubs (which doesn't show anything because so far nobody has complained at me refusing to use QiYi cubes in the competition despite being a member of the QiYi club)


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 30, 2020)

cuber314159 said:


> If people want to be members of cube brand relates clubs (which doesn't show anything because so far nobody has complained at me refusing to use QiYi cubes in the competition despite being a member of the QiYi club)


You don't have to use specifically the brand of cubes you side with, for example, I still main the WRm and Valk5 even though I'm in the MGC Club


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> You don't have to use specifically the brand of cubes you side with, for example, I still main the WRm and Valk5 even though I'm in the MGC Club


Same, My Aochuang WR M is coming in 2 days


----------



## brododragon (May 31, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Club


*Cult


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 1, 2020)

I have an idea, how would it sound if we chose 2 people to compete against one another here on the forums, organized a discord call where anyone could come watch the two competitors face off in a BO x match in an event voted on by the people, and then uploaded it to Youtube

Example:
Come watch @Sub1Hour face off against @NevEr_QeyX in a BO 15 5x5 match winner get's bragging rights.

The match will begin at 2 PM PST on Saturday June 6th in the Speedsolving Discord Video chat section (or a different discord channel). Come one come all!
(This match will be uploaded to Youtube on Monday)

During the match you may/may not

You may have your video on to cheer for the competitors
You may not talk during the competition, this right is reserved for the presenter(s) and competitors.
You may join the MGC who are hosting this competition.
You may not unmute yourself during the competition, before and after is ok.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 1, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I have an idea, how would it sound if we chose 2 people to compete against one another here on the forums, organized a discord call where anyone could come watch the two competitors face off in a BO x match in an event voted on by the people, and then uploaded it to Youtube
> 
> Example:
> Come watch @Sub1Hour face off against @NevEr_QeyX in a BO 15 5x5 match winner get's bragging rights.
> ...


Like this post if you are interested in doing this


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Example:
> Come watch @Sub1Hour face off against @NevEr_QeyX in a BO 15 5x5 match winner get's bragging rights.


but it would be 2 people from 2 different cults, right?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I have an idea, how would it sound if we chose 2 people to compete against one another here on the forums, organized a discord call where anyone could come watch the two competitors face off in a BO x match in an event voted on by the people, and then uploaded it to Youtube
> 
> Example:
> Come watch @Sub1Hour face off against @NevEr_QeyX in a BO 15 5x5 match winner get's bragging rights.
> ...


Hmm, I like it. BO15 usually wouldn't work, but for some reason, it seems right. Also, this is probably gonna be the main reason I want to improve lol


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 2, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> but it would be 2 people from 2 different cults, right?


Not necessarily. It could be whoever seems to be equally speedy.

I'll let y'all know soon if we end up doing it.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Not necessarily. It could be whoever seems to be equally speedy.
> 
> I'll let y'all know soon if we end up doing it.


I could go against you @NevEr_QeyX, I think our averages are very close.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I could go against you @NevEr_QeyX, I think our averages are very close.


We'd have a vote for the people competing


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 2, 2020)

Voting ends on the 5th at 12 PM PST








Who do you want to see compete? - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com


What's your opinion? Vote now: Owen Morrison vs Micah Morrison, Fun at the joy vs Sub1Hour, Brododragon vs Cubingcubecuber...




strawpoll.com












Which events do you want to see? - Online Poll - StrawPoll.com


What's your opinion? Vote now: 2x2 BO 30, 3x3 BO 25, 4x4 BO 20, 5X5 BO 15, Pyra BO 20, 3x3 OH BO 20...




strawpoll.com


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Voting ends on the 5th at 12 PM PST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 secs vs 12 secs seems right.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

Why would I be going against someone in my own cult? I want to battle against @NevEr_QeyX and show that Qiyi is superior to the MGC!!!!!



Oh also it won't let me vote in the second poll about which event, I would like to see a 3x3 bo25.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Why would I be going against someone in my own cult? I want to battle against @NevEr_QeyX and show that Qiyi is superior to the MGC!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also it won't let me vote in the second poll about which event, I would like to see a 3x3 bo25.


Bragging rights.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

@Micah Morrison vs @ProStar 3BLD Bo5 or @Micah Morrison vs @Owen Morrison Mega Bo15


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> @Micah Morrison vs @ProStar 3BLD Bo5 or @Micah Morrison vs @Owen Morrison Mega Bo15



I quit, remember?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I quit, remember?


you quit the cults thing or you quit BLD?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> you quit the cults thing or you quit BLD?



I quit the cults. Also we were in the same cult before I left


----------



## Ayce (Jun 2, 2020)

@NevEr_QeyX I made a discord specifically for the cult competition can you please you it for the competition.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

What about square-1? I'd happily go against anyone here in square-1.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> What about square-1? I'd happily go against anyone here in square-1.


You are too fast, no one in the cults is close to what you average I am pretty sure.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> You are too fast, no one in the cults is close to what you average I am pretty sure.


Well, if anyone would like to challenge me I would be happy to oblige. I'll do some handicap sort of thing if you would like as well (as long as its remotely fair)


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, if anyone would like to challenge me I would be happy to oblige. I'll do some handicap sort of thing if you would like as well (as long as its remotely fair)


Maybe once I get faster and learn more algs.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 2, 2020)

How about instead winning with hard number times, you won by how much better you did than your average. I know it's still gonna be somewhat unfair, but it's better than matching 14 to 50.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, if anyone would like to challenge me I would be happy to oblige. I'll do some handicap sort of thing if you would like as well (as long as its remotely fair)


I'll race you if you do it OH
I average high. 20s


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I'll race you if you do it OH
> I average high. 20s


This is cursed and no, But I'll do 2 at a time.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Well, if anyone would like to challenge me I would be happy to oblige. I'll do some handicap sort of thing if you would like as well (as long as its remotely fair)


I’ll race you


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> How about instead winning with hard number times, you won by how much better you did than your average. I know it's still gonna be somewhat unfair, but it's better than matching 14 to 50.


That's why we'd pick similarly speedy people to race.

@Owen Morrison 
The point of this race is not so much to see which cult is better, but a competition between forum users hosted by THE MGC


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> That's why we'd pick similarly speedy people to race.
> 
> @Owen Morrison
> The point of this race is not so much to see which cult is better, but a competition between forum users hosted by THE MGC


It would help for big distances, though.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It would help for big distances, though.


But we wouldn't get 2 cubers who have big time differences.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

Ayce said:


> @NevEr_QeyX I made a discord specifically for the cult competition can you please you it for the competition.


Where is said channel?


----------



## Ayce (Jun 3, 2020)

I'll make you staff and you do what is necessary


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

Ayce said:


> I'll make you staff and you do what is necessary


Do you have the link?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This is cursed and no, But I'll do 2 at a time.


wat, You will do Squan with oven mitts how'bout dat?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> wat, You will do Squan with oven mitts how'bout dat?


I dont have any oven mitts, only hot pads. But I can do something similar, Squan with lax gloves (Very bulky and padded)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I dont have any oven mitts, only hot pads. But I can do something similar, Squan with lax gloves (Very bulky and padded)
> View attachment 12446


Blindfolded Squan race we're doing it. If you don't know what that means, listen to one of the more recent episodes of LBL podcast.
@Kit Clement
@ColorfulPockets

Live on discord this saturday, how 'bout it? BO 5, before the actual race.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Blindfolded Squan race we're doing it. If you don't know what that means, listen to one of the more recent episodes of LBL podcast.
> @Kit Clement
> @ColorfulPockets
> 
> Live on discord this saturday, how 'bout it? BO 5, before the actual race.


Well, MAYBE. What If I do a 5/6 robs challenge against you doing only 1 squan (1 squan scrambled but in cubeshape, the rest are fully scrambled) cause this is getting kind of complicated


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 3, 2020)

I'll go against you in squan in 10 days if I keep improving a second a day like I have been for a while now


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I'll go against you in squan in 10 days if I keep improving a second a day like I have been for a while now


BET! See you on June 13th!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 3, 2020)

I still think the perfect match is me vs. @NevEr_QeyX, we both lead different cults (unless if @Sub1Hour leads the MGC I am not sure) and we average almost exactly the same.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I still think the perfect match is me vs. @NevEr_QeyX, we both lead different cults (unless if @Sub1Hour leads the MGC I am not sure) and we average almost exactly the same.


Nope, Shared ownership over the cult.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Jun 3, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I still think the perfect match is me vs. @NevEr_QeyX, we both lead different cults (unless if @Sub1Hour leads the MGC I am not sure) and we average almost exactly the same.


Also I don't do 3x3 anymore and average high 10, I switched to 5x5 6x6 and 3BLD and I'm pretty out of practice for 3x3.


----------

